# For Sale Posts???



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

Is it just me or are there any for sale or WTB posts on this site anymore. I thought there used to be but they appear to be removed.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

hawg said:


> Is it just me or are there any for sale or WTB posts on this site anymore. I thought there used to be but they appear to be removed.


You will see it after you hit 100 posts I believe.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

yeah prolly just changed the requirements


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Requirements changed to 100 posts


----------



## nothingclever (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmmm...just a few more posts till I make that!


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow, a hundred is a lot. I guess i will keep the questions coming.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Keep posting, you'll be amazing how quickly they add up!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> Keep posting, you'll be amazing how quickly they add up!


Yup, just look at Jeff's post count!
He'll be attending PWA meetings soon...

"Hi, my name is Jeff and I'm a post whore"

Haha, just pulling your leg! We're all a little :loco: around here.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> "Hi, my name is Jeff and I'm a post whore"


Hopefully none get offended 

but, I used to ride with a guy who was The Slut. He was a riding slut, would jump on the back of his bike to go anywhere, He was the Pie Slut, we would ride 300+ miles one way to get a great pie at some little hole in the wall diner he found, He was the posting slut and jumped into almost every thread on the forums and have good advice or a funny saying..

And sometimes people would slip and call him a whore... This was always greeted with I am NOT a whore!!! and sometimes the slipper would even think they offended him until he explained.....

Whore's do it for the money. Sluts just do it because they love to  So he was a slut....

So based on that criteria I think we can all agree that our brother and friend Jeff is not only a slut, but pretty much the biggest slut around...

Cheers Jeff  :rockon:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

mbearer said:


> Hopefully none get offended
> 
> but, I used to ride with a guy who was The Slut. He was a riding slut, would jump on the back of his bike to go anywhere, He was the Pie Slut, we would ride 300+ miles one way to get a great pie at some little hole in the wall diner he found, He was the posting slut and jumped into almost every thread on the forums and have good advice or a funny saying..
> 
> ...


I'm offended.....

I prefer to be called "knowledgeable" rather than a "slut". :lie:

I dunno why, but for some reason "slut" has negative connotations. :dunno:

Besides, if anything I'm a tobacco slut, not a post slut.

Carry on.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

When you consider how long Jeff's been on the forum, he's averaging less that 5 posts per day. Considering the quality of of his posts, I think he needs to increase his posting!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks John!

Also, I was just messing with you Mike. Sometimes it's hard to admit you're a slut! :wink:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> When you consider how long Jeff's been on the forum, he's averaging less that 5 posts per day. Considering the quality of of his posts, I think he needs to increase his posting!


Agreed! If anyone is a slut it's me!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Agreed! If anyone is a slut it's me!


Almost 900 posts in less than three months. Crikey!


----------



## alyons108 (Oct 26, 2010)

I guess I better start replying to some threads. (That's 6, I think.)


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> When you consider how long Jeff's been on the forum, he's averaging less that 5 posts per day. Considering the quality of of his posts, I think he needs to increase his posting!


Right on!

I always love reading Jeff's posts. Definitely one of the most knowledgeable BOTLs around!


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Well aren't we just one big happy family. Jeff you sure are loved. Do you feel it:rofl:


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Mitch said:


> Well aren't we just one big happy family. Jeff you sure are loved. Do you feel it:rofl:


Mitch! Don't feel bad we love you too.:yo:


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Coffee-Cup said:


> Mitch! Don't feel bad we love you too.:yo:


lol, I am touched.


----------

